# Insane wealth or insane looks



## Mew92 (Aug 26, 2020)

^


----------



## Pietrosiek (Aug 26, 2020)

wealth


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Aug 26, 2020)

Brad Pitt looks and i'd take it


----------



## Darkstrand (Aug 26, 2020)

Not o'pry exactly, but looks


----------



## Madhate (Aug 26, 2020)

if u are 4 psl you can ascend to 6 psl through surgeries so insane wealth


----------



## Pretty (Aug 26, 2020)

What’s the difference


----------



## The Bleach Pill (Aug 26, 2020)

Make money of insane looks nigga


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Aug 26, 2020)

looks obviously, you can get a lot of money by looking 8 PSL and women would want to fuck you just by glancing at you unlike bezos


----------



## thecaste (Aug 26, 2020)

If you are truly goodlooking you will get wealthy anyway and if you are wealthy you can only ascend to a certain point with surgeries. So I'll take looks.


----------



## Mew92 (Aug 26, 2020)

thecaste said:


> If you are truly goodlooking you will get wealthy anyway and if you are wealthy you can only ascend to a certain point with surgeries. So I'll take looks.


I don't think it's a given that you will be wealthy if you are really good looking, but if you look like O'Pry yeah you should be able to model at least.


----------



## Gosick (Aug 26, 2020)

Bezos wealth tbh


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Aug 26, 2020)

Madhate said:


> if u are 4 psl you can ascend to 6 psl through surgeries so insane wealth


Not really. You can’t go from 50% to 1% with surgeries youll look like human Ken doll Who hot surgeries for 400k


----------



## Pillarman (Aug 26, 2020)

I'd rather be Bezos than be O'pry, or any other male model that is not a billionaire


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## slayer69 (Aug 27, 2020)

LOOKS LOOKS LOOKS LOOKS LOOKS.

ITS ABOUT THE VALIDATION NOT THE ABOUT THE PAPER.


----------



## Gonthar (Aug 27, 2020)

slayer69 said:


> LOOKS LOOKS LOOKS LOOKS LOOKS.
> ITS ABOUT THE VALIDATION NOT THE ABOUT THE PAPER.


That "validation" would simply mean that women will objectify you, in their eyes you'll be nothing but a piece of meat, that they will want to stick into their holes for pleasure, they won't care about what's inside you or what you think...


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Aug 27, 2020)

If u look like o pry its really easy to get rich. I look like a rat next to o pry and i was offered two modelling contracts, one in the usa while walkimg on the beach in miami and other in argentina. O pry would receive 3 to 4 contracts any day of the week just by walking down broadway street in new york. And i mean 6 figures contracts.


----------



## Deleted member 9274 (Aug 27, 2020)

insane looks tbh. Money is marxist bs. I just want to be dopaminemaxxed 24/7


----------



## slayer69 (Aug 27, 2020)

Gonthar said:


> That "validation" would simply mean that women will objectify you, in their eyes you'll be nothing but a piece of meat, that they will want to stick into their holes for pleasure, they won't care about what's inside you or what you think...


Not only validation from girls. You will have higher respect and other men will look up to you.


Chad can say the dumbest shit and it'll be valid.


----------



## Mew92 (Aug 27, 2020)

GODmaxxing said:


> insane looks tbh. Money is marxist bs. I just want to be dopaminemaxxed 24/7


Hahaha I like the idea of making fun of Marxism for being overly materialistic, obsessed with wealth, and so on, because it true and it's the opposite of what they would like to think of themselves.


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Aug 27, 2020)

Its time to crisprmax


----------



## Madhate (Aug 27, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Not really. You can’t go from 50% to 1% with surgeries youll look like human Ken doll Who hot surgeries for 400k


? Look at amnesia


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 27, 2020)

Fucking retards on this forum. I would much rather be rich. O pry isnt even that good looking.


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Aug 27, 2020)

I just beed Bezos wealth so that i can surgerymaxx and ascend


----------



## CursedOne (Aug 27, 2020)

Madhate said:


> ? Look at amnesia


he had only little surgeries


----------



## Gazzamogga (Aug 27, 2020)

Wealth alone isn't gonna make you happy

It's the achievement factor. The feeling that you've accomplished something.

If you just get handed 200 billion that high won't last forever.


----------



## Pumanator (Aug 27, 2020)

Rather have a girl who will stare to me till eternity cause of looks and truly adore me even tough I am poor then a girl who just wants my credit card and thinks I am annoying and bad looking.


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 27, 2020)

Pumanator said:


> Rather have a girl who will stare to me till eternity cause of looks and truly adore me even tough I am poor then a girl who just wants my credit card and thinks I am annoying and bad looking.


I would rather to be rich lol. Being some goodlooking poorcel is so bad.


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Aug 27, 2020)

Assuming average income id say looks
But swap out o pry for prime Gandy


----------



## RAITEIII (Aug 27, 2020)

Imagine packing wealth


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Aug 27, 2020)

Madhate said:


> ? Look at amnesia


He went from chadlite to Chad not normie to Chad


----------



## Madhate (Aug 27, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> He went from chadlite to Chad not normie to Chad


he went from subhuman 2 psl to normie 4 psl


----------



## Alt Number 3 (Aug 27, 2020)

I already moneymog bezos so I’ll take the looks thx


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Aug 27, 2020)

I never felt unhappy not being insanely rich, but all my distress stems from the fact that I'm not insanely good looking.


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Aug 27, 2020)

Bowiemaxxing is ideal


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (Aug 27, 2020)

Mew92 said:


> I don't think it's a given that you will be wealthy if you are really good looking, but if you look like O'Pry yeah you should be able to model at least.



YouTube twitch, people will watch you for hours just to see your face

Ad money


----------



## Lars (Aug 27, 2020)

jfl at you not choosing bezos wealth    you are richer than hacking money on gta 5


----------



## CursedOne (Aug 27, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> jfl at you not choosing bezos wealth    you are richer than hacking money on gta 5


there are so any ugly guys like me here bro, thats why everones picking the looks, they also want to know how it feels not being subhuman


----------



## 21YearoldFailed (Aug 28, 2020)

Bezos money tbh since then i can playboymaxx due to insane wealth or get some hot gold digger ngl


----------



## JamesHowlett (Aug 28, 2020)

I’m already above average so I’ll take the wealth.


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Aug 28, 2020)

To all the coping subhumans saying _muuhhh muhhh opry is not good l looking I be Pitt or decaprio or gandy or cheeco or gay alien barrat_

O'pry mogs all of u and by extension the planet


----------

